# ED dropped off, how waiting



## billyk (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi guys,

I just dopped off my car at Munich on 5/21. The ship should arrive NY on 6/16. I already notified my CA about it and told him to arrange "express" PCD redelivery.

When should I expect to have a date arranged?
Usually it would be on a weekday or weekend?
Nothing I can do now? just sit and wait?


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Your CA can request no overview and that will help get you in a little sooner.If your car is docking on 6/16 and the PC has been notified in advance,your CA will get an email from the PC with the soonest available date once your car has landed and there is no damage reported.


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

IrvRobinson said:


> Your CA can request no overview and that will help get you in a little sooner.If your car is docking on 6/16 and the PC has been notified in advance,your CA will get an email from the PC with the soonest available date once your car has landed and there is no damage reported.


......and after it clears customs, correct? Not exactly quick, from what I've heard.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

You're talking August... (j/k)


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry for not being able to respond earlier, they have been keeping me extremely busy at work.

Once it clears customs, we will be able to assign a date. Judging from the amount of reservations we are receiving, it will most likely be in August as we are currently booked through July. We are closed on the weekends.

Good luck with the wait, we look forward to seeing you!


----------



## billyk (Jan 17, 2008)

It will be a painful wait 

I just found my car and the ship. It'll arrive NY on 6/16. The car should be out of the VPC by the end of June or early July. But there's no available slot at the PCD until August? :yikes:

Will people signed up for PCD then give up their spots for some reasons? 
I know. I'm just dreaming someone give up a slot in July :bigpimp:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

billyk said:


> It will be a painful wait
> 
> I just found my car and the ship. It'll arrive NY on 6/16. The car should be out of the VPC by the end of June or early July. But there's no available slot at the PCD until August? :yikes:
> 
> ...


Don't give up hope... it is possible that someone may cancel or move to another date.


----------



## liplop (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello there. I dropped off my car in Munich on May 26th. I am also doing PDC re-delivery. So based on what I see in this thread...it seems like August, expecially since I have not received any information on whether my car is on a ship yet or not.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

liplop said:


> Hello there. I dropped off my car in Munich on May 26th. I am also doing PDC re-delivery. So based on what I see in this thread...it seems like August, expecially since I have not received any information on whether my car is on a ship yet or not.


It all depends on when the reservation was sent in and how long it takes to get the vehicle here. We guesstimate how long we think it will take us to get the vehicle and hold a slot for you that week. However we do not give that date out, since half the time it ends up moving up or out a week depending on how long Customs and the VPC take. We have been averaging around 10 weeks from drop-off to having the vehicle at our facility.


----------



## billyk (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought I'm supposed to speak to the SA about the date once the ship arrive NY/NJ? 

So you know that our cars are going to the PCD once they dropped off ? 

I'm going to turn in my E46 ZHP soon. What am I going to do? Drive my sis' Prius to Autocross?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

billyk said:


> I thought I'm supposed to speak to the SA about the date once the ship arrive NY/NJ?
> 
> So you know that our cars are going to the PCD once they dropped off ?
> 
> I'm going to turn in my E46 ZHP soon. What am I going to do? Drive my sis' Prius to Autocross?


Not sure I follow your post, but here is my attempt to answer:

For ED taking PCD - the date will be offered to your CA once it clears Customs.

The vehicle is directed here if your CA sent in a reservation form for PCD.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

billyk said:


> I thought I'm supposed to speak to the SA about the date once the ship arrive NY/NJ?
> 
> So you know that our cars are going to the PCD once they dropped off ?
> 
> I'm going to turn in my E46 ZHP soon. What am I going to do? Drive my sis' Prius to Autocross?


It will help things considerably if your CA or SA (sales associate) sends in a pre reservation request as soon as your final paperwork is completed and you have been billed out.They just need to include your drop date and city on the pre res form going to the PC so the PC has some idea of when to expect your car,as long as there is no damage.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I just called the ED 800 number and my car is through customs and has no damage, so next stop, Greenville, SC!!! I seriously cannot wait!!!!


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Gig103 said:


> I just called the ED 800 number and my car is through customs and has no damage, so next stop, Greenville, SC!!! I seriously cannot wait!!!!


Congrats! Do you hvae a pick-up date yet?


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

Bah! I don't think I could wait until August or September to pick up my car. It's starting it's voyage across the ocean tomorrow.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

MikeMidd said:


> Congrats! Do you hvae a pick-up date yet?


Because vacation time is slim after the actual ED trip, I really needed the delivery to be on a Friday. Plus, my lease goes back July 18th. So I explain this to Irv (Robinson, see above), and what does he do?? He gets me a Friday, July 11th delivery date, right in the middle of busy season on a Friday, typically their busiest day!

GO IRV!!! From start to near-finish, he's been awesome. :thumbup:

Now, how do I make the next three weeks go fast?


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

It's the luck of the draw and the awesome team at the PC......if you want the time to go fast,stay off the forums and stay busy,it's a tough wait.If you want the time to go slower when you're at the PC,stare at your watch as much as possible while you're waiting for your time behind the wheel.......


----------

